

Puzzle: Can Information Rise from Randomness? - treefire86
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150707-can-information-rise-from-randomness/

======
kleer001
No.

Only if it's not true randomness. Usually it's rather difficult for people to
create high entropy randomness. The Author points to that, I think, but only
obliquely.

